# Aggression towards other dogs - feeling very disheartened



## Wykes (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello,
I've posted on this forum before as since we got Ellie at 9 weeks old we have had some significant challenges. From the first week we got her she was a resource guarder. Never biting but growling. We have worked so hard on this with leave it/ drop it/bring it and no chasing and we have got to a point where we have pretty much eliminated any growling in house. I'm not naive enough to say it has gone as it will always be there, but definitely manageable. Outside it is a different story. If she has a ball or stick and another dog approaches her she is extremely aggressive. We manage this by not allowing her to have these items around other dogs - but it's not perfect as she can steal them. I think the ball is in fact her highest value item - more than any food I have put in front of her. Our current issue is tough though- in the last 2 months she has started guarding or showing territorial aggression say if we sit on a spot at the beach or at a table - or if she is in the car-any dog that comes near she lunges/ snarls/ growls and if off leash I am pretty sure she would bite. She is fine if she is walking or hiking and she meets dogs - just this situation. She has also started growling at my kids when she is resting- we are working with trainer on this. There are only 2 behaviourists in my province and both are not taking on any new dogs. I have though managed to find a trainer that works with one of the behaviourists and seems to specialize in aggression. Unfortunately they are quite far away so I will likely have to leave my family and stay close by for a bit while we work with her. We are also getting a vet evaluation done. The stress her behaviour has put-on the family (kids 13) is hard - basically because she was such a challenging puppy and now this - my kids really do not want anything to do with her. My husband is good for biking and hiking with her but it's pretty much down to me on the training as he is working so much. She gets lots of exercise/ does obedience/ has done tracking and is now in scent training.Ever since we got Ellie she has never been cuddly or velcro- in fact if you sit next to her she will move. We have never mistreated her - have only used positive reinforcement so it's a bit disheartening when we have put so much effort in and it looks like she hates us most of the time! I can actually live with that - but the reason I am posting is to ask if anyone has had any luck with territorial/ guarding aggression to other dogs outside of the home. Or have another suggestions that may help. I am starting with the trainer next week - but wanted to reach out to this forum as there are so many knowledgeable people on here. Thank you in advance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Without me going back through your other posts, did you ever reach out to her breeder? Just wondering if any of the other pups from the litter are having the same problem. If so, what may have worked for them, could be useful to you.
I can tell from your post you love her so much, and are willing to do just about anything to make her life better.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

I do not have any advice to offer but wanted to commend you for your dear heart and the commitment you have shown to making this work. It doesn't sound like it's been an easy road. Prayers that you find a solution. She is a very fortunate pup to have you.


----------



## Mavis (Jun 11, 2021)

texasred said:


> Without me going back through your other posts, did you ever reach out to her breeder? Just wondering if any of the other pups from the litter are having the same problem. If so, what may have worked for them, could be useful to you.
> I can tell from your post you love her so much, and are willing to do just about anything to make her life better.


Hi I did reach out to Breeder but apparently no other pups having same issue - ( I also reached out to the owners directly ) but I also now know that the breeder was not a particularly “detailed “ breeder and not particularly helpful. I’ve now learned what I didn’t know ! I actually think without sounding completely flakey that the flight down to Vancouver really traumatized her . I couldn’t collect her due to covid and my sense is that may have been just a very traumatic experience. I do love her and am trying everything. I have never been in a position where I have thought about rehoming and I’ve had some tough dogs so am prepared to give it my best before we get there. She’s incredible at scent work so I’m trying to focus on that as something we can do without stress! Thank you for replying . Much appreciated as I always enjoy and respect your opinion.


----------



## Mavis (Jun 11, 2021)

TrumpetBlast said:


> I do not have any advice to offer but wanted to commend you for your dear heart and the commitment you have shown to making this work. It doesn't sound like it's been an easy road. Prayers that you find a solution. She is a very fortunate pup to have you.


Thanks - honestly it’s been the toughest road I have had with a dog - my dream of a family dog 
Is pretty much gone but I’m hoping we can find something that works for us all. Thx for replying


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s totally possible that the flight traumatized her. We never know why some puppies do fine with it, and others do not. We also can’t know if their was turbulence during the flight, or something that compounded the traumatic experience.
Some breeders no longer fly puppies as cargo. The ones subjected to long flights, were the ones more apt to have behavior problems. If they do, it’s shorter direct flights only, or they meet the new owners at the airport. That way the puppy can be in the cabin, and feel safer.
What’s done, is done.
You can’t go back, and change it. Try not to dwell on how it happened. Just work with the dog you have now.


----------



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. I can only imagine how stressful it is. Are you part of the vizsla community on instagram by chance? There is a V mom who has a reactive V and she started a group called Honest Hounds (it's @honesthounds on IG). There may be some good resources there.


----------



## Mavis (Jun 11, 2021)

Sloane said:


> I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. I can only imagine how stressful it is. Are you part of the vizsla community on instagram by chance? There is a V mom who has a reactive V and she started a group called Honest Hounds (it's @honesthounds on IG). There may be some good resources there.


Thank you for this. I will check it out.


----------

